# marketplace



## jack_2k8 (Jan 23, 2014)

hi i am a new member on here just got a 225 tt and i cant seem to look at the for sale part .... can any one help me on what to do ?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

New members cannot acess the marketplace.

You can either join the TTOC, or contribute to the forum for a few weeks, then they will give you access.

New members are prevented, so they cannot for example, join up, advertise something, take the money, and disappear


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  there is a minimum post count before you can access the for sale section or you can join the TTOC to gain instant access


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jack, Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

